# need quick advise on frozen pizza



## Finney (May 30, 2006)

That will work, but the kettle will work better.  Add smoke wood chips if you want smoke.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 30, 2006)

I haven't done it Brian, but I know alot of people that cook pizzas on the grills.  I just would't plop the frozen pizza on the pizza stone though, for fear of cracking.  I'd just put it on the top grate with no pan at all and cook according to the directions.


----------



## Finney (May 30, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> I haven't done it Brian, but I know alot of people that cook pizzas on the grills.  I just would't plop the frozen pizza on the pizza stone though, *for fear *of cracking.  I'd just put it on the top grate with no pan at all and cook according to the directions.


chicken :razz:


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 30, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What am I worried about, it's Brians pizza stone!   #-o


----------



## Finney (May 30, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2zaei7o7]What am I worried about, it's Brians pizza stone!   #-o


thanks for covering my back larry.   

i had to make a change of plans...  pizza stone doesn't fit in the wsm.    

had to switch to the kettle.[/quote:2zaei7o7]
Better off anyway. :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 30, 2006)

Okay Brian, how did it turn out?


----------



## Finney (May 30, 2006)

You just about 'pegged' that thermometer.    Then you would have been in trouble Mr.


----------



## Puff1 (May 30, 2006)

Looked tasty....except for the beer


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2006)

Damn, that do look good!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 31, 2006)

I can not believe I just read a thread about grilling a frozen pizza.


----------



## Finney (May 31, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I can not believe I just read a thread about grilling a frozen pizza.


_Cappy runs to the freezer to get out the pizza._ :march:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 31, 2006)

Hell yeah!
Frozen ... hmmm. They make em that way now? :-k  :dunno: :grin: 

Hot coals, no pan, no stone, freshly oiled grate with an EVOO soaked rolled towel ... throw some nice fresh dough on there for 2 mins, flip, again, ... remove ...  arrange toppins ... return ... til bubbly goodness ... OMG !
*
CRUNCH !!!*


----------



## Finney (May 31, 2006)

That's right! =D>


----------



## Puff1 (May 31, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lmao:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 31, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":195n4ijb]Okay Brian, how did it turn out?


yea, everything turned out fine.  i poured a full chimney of lump but dumped it when it was half lit so that the fire and pizza stone could get hot togehter.  after ~ 15 minutes i put the pizza on and cooked it for 16 minutes.  the directions said to cook for 13 - 15 minutes but i got side tracked for a minute.  crust was very crispy but not the least bit burned.  temp in the kettle was pretty steady.



 

 

 

 

[/quote:195n4ijb]

What kind of crap beer is that you drink? Is Larry coming to dinner?


----------



## Finney (May 31, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="brian j":2bwfy5wd][quote="Nick Prochilo":2bwfy5wd]Okay Brian, how did it turn out?


yea, everything turned out fine.  i poured a full chimney of lump but dumped it when it was half lit so that the fire and pizza stone could get hot togehter.  after ~ 15 minutes i put the pizza on and cooked it for 16 minutes.  the directions said to cook for 13 - 15 minutes but i got side tracked for a minute.  crust was very crispy but not the least bit burned.  temp in the kettle was pretty steady.



 

 

 

 

[/quote:2bwfy5wd]

*What kind of crap beer is that you drink? Is Larry coming to dinner?* [/quote:2bwfy5wd]
LOL  :lmao:


----------



## Puff1 (May 31, 2006)

Me thinks  , thats top shelf beer for L.W.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 31, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Me thinks  , thats top shelf beer for L.W.



See Chris, other people say that too!


----------



## Finney (May 31, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me thinks you're right. #-o


----------



## Puff1 (May 31, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me thinks........ummmmmm.....well me don't thinks #-o


----------



## Finney (May 31, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As Calvin Coolidge said, "Truer words were never spoken".


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 31, 2006)

Calvin Coolidge didn't say everything, Floyd.  I mean Finney.


----------



## Puff1 (May 31, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Calvin Coolidge didn't say everything, Floyd.  I mean Finney.


Man Fin you are old  

I'm glad there is a couple of young guy's like Cappy and I around here 

I mean Floyd


----------



## Finney (May 31, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Calvin Coolidge didn't say everything, Floyd.  I mean Finney.


Ohhhhhh. :!:


----------

